# Nude models



## Tara (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm currently doing some studio work and I'm in need of female models of different sizes who are comfortable with posing nude for the camera.  I know of nobody who will pose.  Do any of you have any suggestions on where to look/ask?  It's the Nottingham/ leicester area of the U.K.


----------



## Dew (Mar 9, 2004)

they have model's websites .... not sure about in the UK where to look ... depending on your personality type, and wheather you're male or female (tara seems female, but i could be wrong   ) ... i would stop women on the street  and hand them a card ....

most of them will be shocked and embarrased and assure u that their bodies are not "perfect" ... then after the intial shock wears off .... some may call u

but anywho, im sure there are websites for models in your area ...


----------



## Tara (Mar 9, 2004)

Cheers Dew..you're always so helpful!
Will have a search for some sites. Was thinking maybe I could find people who pose for life drawing classes too...so I have a couple of options.

Cheers!


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 9, 2004)

You could try putting an ad in the classified of a newspaper.  Over here there is a culture newspaper that comes out every Thursday called New Times.  If I ever do nudes, that is where I'm gonna put an ad.  There is also a model website http://www.onemodelplace.com which has listings of models in the area.  Some require pay, some will do TFP.  

Remember to let them know they need to wear loose clothing so that there aren't marks on the skin.


----------



## havoc (Mar 10, 2004)

Yep loose clothing is a must. I always say to wear a night gown or something along those lines for at least 12 hours before the shoot. Also no underwear or bras. They leave nasty marks that can take up to a day or longer to completly go away. Also if there face may be in the picture and they wear glasses, i often tell them not to wear them unless its extremely nessesary (like required to drive or something) because glasses can leave hideous marks and indents on the nose and temples.


----------



## Tara (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks..good tip. I've recently shot some self portraits which this has been useful for.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

Tara said:
			
		

> Thanks..good tip. I've recently shot some self portraits which this has been useful for.



I can't believe that you haven't been been drowning in responses to that one! :shock:


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 13, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Tara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say something.. but I needed to make sure Tara is a female :LOL:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If not, us girls get some eye candy for a change.  :blulsh2:


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 13, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should be plenty of eyecandy for you gals.  Maybe it's time for a new self portrait.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

voodoo,


dont ruin this for me.



just kidding,...



md


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

MD - Thanks for volunteering Voo. You volunteering as well?


----------



## drlynn (Mar 13, 2004)

New pics of MD and Voodoo?  Call Ray Charles, I need to borrow some dark glasses!


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking some Eye candy for the girls is in turn.  I picked up for the female side... it's y'alls turn.     :bigangel:


----------



## markc (Mar 13, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> I'm thinking some Eye candy for the girls is in turn.  I picked up for the female side... it's y'alls turn.     :bigangel:


How's this?


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

:shock: Uh... Don't quit your day job Mark.


----------



## markc (Mar 13, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> :shock: Uh... Don't quit your day job Mark.



No one mocks the _Nostril of Doom_TM and gets away with it! I ...

Ooh, look. Shiny!


----------



## Tara (Mar 14, 2004)

Hehe...I feel I may have started something here! lol... I didnt actually think my last post through   ..hehe.  Yes..i'm afraid photogoddess..I'm a girl..so no eyesweeties for you..unless you go for the pink sweeties of course. Mind you I did find Mark's left nostril highly arousing..Phwoar!


----------



## markc (Mar 14, 2004)

*struts his stuff*

I've only done a little, and it's been a while. I've improved as a photographer since, so I'd like to give it another whirl. I'm rather shy about asking people to pose even with their clothes on (hard to believe, I know), so to ask someone to take their clothes off...

But like anything, asking takes practice, so I should be out there asking more people in general to build up my confidence.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2004)

Tara said:
			
		

> Hehe...I feel I may have started something here! lol... I didnt actually think my last post through   ..hehe.  Yes..i'm afraid photogoddess..I'm a girl..so no eyesweeties for you..unless you go for the pink sweeties of course. Mind you I did find Mark's left nostril highly arousing..Phwoar!


How you doin.  I'm having a hard time finding your post in the gallery :scratch:


----------



## Tara (Mar 16, 2004)

> How you doin. I'm having a hard time finding your post in the gallery



I'll see what I can do.. lol


----------

